# school...



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Take the time before the class to build up your calf muscles so you don't get hit with leg cramps during the class on climbing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're an inside guy and you want to be a lineman? Why? :blink:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You're an inside guy and you want to be a lineman? Why? :blink:


Ive been tossing around the same idea. The only problem is in the north east there's not many schools, and power companies are next to impossible to get in


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

here is a job availible in michigan if your interested or qualified 
competition will be harsh for this job up there i imagine 
https://prod.fadvhms.com/cnr/jobboard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*90D38CFD1F735F27


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You're an inside guy and you want to be a lineman? Why? :blink:


well i really like inside wiring, but i live in a small rural area so there are not a lot of opportunities to advance because there are a lot of electricians and not enough work to support all of them, and i am the low man. 

i really want to get out of northern michigan, and it seems if i take the time to go to this school, i will have a better chance to move somewhere with a stable job lined up, instead of just hitting the road looking for a contractor. 

the other reason is that i want to make more money. it seems that the inside wireman i know are not doing as well as the lineman. 

if i could find a good company that would pay me well to do inside wiring (i love commercial work) i think i would do it. but with my situation it seems to me that becoming a lineman is the best finicial decision for now. especially since i am lucky enough not to have to take a huge loan. 

im not rushing into anything but this what my gut is telling me for now.


----------

